# Duck Die Off in SD



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Apparently some grain was contaminated with something in SD along Lake Oahe and this was the end result - a massive duck die off.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

That is too bad, heard something like 4k+ mallards died? Hopefully they figured out what was contaminated and got rid of it so it doesn't continue to happen.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I think it was around 7K+ dead. They have been sent off for tests, but the thought is contaminated corn from nearby. Not a good deal


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

where did you get the info from none of the news networks have anything about this. I wonder where on oahe that is last i heard it was ice all the way to the damn. That looks like sharpe to me.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

This was on an artificial aquifer a few miles north of Pierre on the East side of the river. The culprit was determined to be from moldy corn from a nearby feedlot. The initial moldy corn did not kill them but the bacteria from their excrement in the water ended up killing them. Around 7,000+ were found and the GFP collected them all.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Unbeleivable! But, this can happen when you put a lot of wildlife in a small area. Lots of pictures and info on the South Dakota forum on the Fuge.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sad............ :crybaby: :crybaby:

any bands? oke: oke: oke:


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Is that a certian Migrator Dressed in white looking to fill his lanyards.  No I'm just kidding. This really is a very sad deal, that is alot of ducks that wont be nesting this spring.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bummer for sure. How do they know it wasn't just Chuck Norris going duck hunting and firing one shot?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

johnsd16 said:


> Bummer for sure. How do they know it wasn't just Chuck Norris going duck hunting and firing one shot?


They originally thought that might have been the case, but then realized there would be WAY more than 7000 dead if Chuck Norris decided to duck hunt. :lol:


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

Shame that sort of thing happens. Wonder if it will be as big a deal as the ducks that landed in the oilsands tailings pond. I often wonder at how many birds encounter what kind of krap in their travels. Asked a CO about the dead ducks in the Bow River once, said they don't check them, but, if you do, they all starved to death from the winter. There were about 100 in the area at the time.
That was why I asked him about it. The grain terminal guys feed them all winter. Or the ones who roost on sewage ponds in the fall migrations around here? I am sure they do that elsewhere.


----------

